# Blakkstone Hexx Roxx the Border Crossing Firday Sept 4 and Sat Sept 5!



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Have not posted gig updates for a while. 
We just played the Kingshead Pub this past weekend. What a FUN time!
Find us on facebook and come out for some local live music... covers with a few originals.

Cheers all and Rokk on!
Lemmy


----------

